# Solenoids



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I am new at this, so I need to know if with a AC/solenoid do you need to put a high voltage capacitor parallel to the solenoid and the controller source? And what is the purpose,and the ratting :googly:


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I used a washing machine solenoid for my TCT and I didn't need to do that. You maybe doing something more complicated than the pneumatics I have done, but I just spliced on an everyday extension cord and it worked perfect.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm using a picoboo controller and 2 solenoids that I bought ( paid way to much for the solenoids) and in the manual for the controller they said something about the capacitors, of course the place where I ordered them didn't tell me i needed them, but in there defence they do have them on the site. so now I need to find out what they are for and there ratting so I can put them in if needed. You could compare me to a knife I couldn't cut butter but I sure could make a mess out of it. any help would be appreciated. Ya i know i should just get in touch with the place I bought them..........But it's Saturday and I don't want to wait till Monday.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

The capacitor protects the controller from excessive voltage when the AC power is turned off of an inductive load. Go to Radio Shack and look for a Metal Film or Metallized Polyester capacitor, 0.1uf or 0.01uf, rated 250 volts or higher.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks..........Metal Film or Metallized Polyester capacitor, 0.1uf or 0.01uf, rated 250 volts or higher what-chamacall-it........got it


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I never used caps and my controlers still work fine..


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

When using lower draw solenoids, most controllers wont be affected, but get into using, for example, a 1/2" direct acting solenoid valve with a considerably large solenoid, and sometimes the kickback will reset or damage the controller.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Just using two small solenoids 1/8" ports.......It was on the picoboo controller notes that suggested you use them.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

You can also use a relay to control the solenoid, controller triggers the relay and the relay triggers the solenoid. The best part in my opinion is that when using a relay you can use 2 different voltages, Ex. 120 volts AC to enegerize the coil of the relay and 12VDC to run the solenoid , if that is needed. Just make sure that you get the correct relay, make sure the coil voltage is correct and the contacts of the relay can handle the load you are putting on it.


----------

